# [A] Malygos - Klein aber Oho sucht



## Xephania (27. Januar 2012)

>>>Klein aber Oho sucht<<<
Die Gilde Klein aber Oho auf dem Server Malygos sucht derzeit:


Tanks:
- z. Z. keine gesucht 

Heiler:
- Priester 

Nahkämpfer
- Schamane 
- Todesritter

Fernkämpfer
- Schamane


Was Klein aber Oho bietet:

 - Eine erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung
 - Einen seit Classiczeiten erfolgreichen Raid
 - Progress orientiertes Raiden
 - Moderate Raidzeiten (Mo-Do, 19.30-23 Uhr)
 - Ein stabiles und angenehmes Gildenumfeld
 - Derzeit 15/16 NHC, 3/16 Heroisch im aktuellen Content



Was wir von dir erwarten:

 - Den Willen, die Motivation und die Eigeninitiative stets das Beste aus dir und deinem Char herauszuholen
 - Eine Integration in die Gildengemeinschaft
 - Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit
 - Kritikfähigkeit
 - Ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
 - Eine Raidbeteiligung von min. 75% (3/4 Raids pro Woche)
 - Selbständige Vorbereitung auf den Raid, insbesondere neue Encounter
 - Ein funktionierendes Headset (Sprechen und Hören)




Deine Bewerbung sollte folgende Punkte enthalten:

 - Informationen über dich und deinen Char (Gildenhistory, WoL/WoWmeter, Berufe, Twinks, Glyphen, etc)
 - einen Armory-Link
 - Angaben über deine Hardware
 - und mindestens einen Grund, wieso wir grade dich nehmen sollten 




Haben wir dein Iteresse geweckt? Dann hinterlasse uns deine Bewerbung (www.kleinaber-oho.ch). Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung.


Für Fragen komm uns auf Malygos besuchen. Als Ansprechpartner stehen dir gerne zu Verfügung: Melaskor, Kasendro, Xephania sowie Síomha. Sollte keiner online sein, schreibt ein Member an. Dieser wird euch gerne helfen und an die entsprechende Person weiterleiten.


----------



## Xephania (8. Februar 2012)

/update und push


----------



## Xephania (4. April 2012)

/update und push


----------



## Xephania (3. Juli 2012)

/update und push


----------



## Xephania (5. August 2012)

/update und push


----------

